# Army Percentages - no rulebook handy!



## TristanHoag (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello;

I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to remind me of the Min/Max percentages for army construction? I lent my rulebook to a friend, and I can't remember off the top of my head!

Tristan Hoag


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

up to 25% hero
up to 25% lord
over 50% core
up to 50% special
up to 25% rare

there you go 

khrone


----------



## TristanHoag (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you very much! 

Tristan


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

glad to help


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

it's a 25% minimum for core i believe.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It is 25% minimum Core and at least 3 units as well.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

REALLY?? *checks rulebook* WOW, thats really usefull :biggrin:

thanks to my mistake, i now know the truth


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

But it's just 3 units total, doesn't need to be 3 core units.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Single models dont count either towards the 3 unit thing, is that correct? :S


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Single models dont count either towards the 3 unit thing, is that correct? :S


Lords and Heroes do not count; other units consisting of a single model do.


----------

